# Bubbles on top of water



## Sweet Tee

Ok, I got home from work tonight to see about half of the surface of water covered with little bubbles, especially around where my plants reach the surface. Ammonia 0, Nitrates 0, Nitrite 0, pH 8.2. I did a 20% water change and added Prime (like always) to it. I've been having issues with my filter creating a good bit of flow out of the outflow into the tank. I've increased the water level and adjusted the flow (AquaClear 50, 20 gallon long tank) so perhaps the higher outflow caused the bubbles??? I also dosed Flourish, Flourish NPK last Friday night...do ferts create bubbles?

Any suggestions? Is this harmful?

*c/p*


----------



## Sweet Tee

Bump

I read somewhere that sometimes too much water conditioner can cause bubbles. Anyone that uses Prime had this experience? I always do 2 drops per gallon (as per instructions on bottle), sometimes I add one drop more.


----------



## theguppyman

also what fish do u have in ther mabey a betta or something they make bubble nests????


----------



## Sweet Tee

No, I currently have just 4 Danios. The tank is still being worked on (adding more plants)

Sorry, I was going to mention that in my first post.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Do you see an oily layer on top of the water? Sometimes this prevents good gas exchange if you don't have a lot of surface tension, which may result in bubble forming on the surface.

The oils can come from chemicals, your hands, fish food,...etc.


----------



## Sweet Tee

Thanks Dmaaaaax, I'll take a look at the surface when I get home from work and post whether or not it's oily. The only thing I really changed to the tank was adding the ferts, which I poured into a cup of aquarium water instead of just pouring it in the tank.

Come to think of it, I did pour it by the filter, maybe this caused the excess bubbles?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

yep, more then likely, mine foams with the liquid ferts be it measured doseage or under. I dont have the surface rainbow so I know thats its got to be just the mixing and such.


----------



## Sweet Tee

hum, any way to avoid that? Seeing those bubbles make me think my tank is dirty and polluted *td

Although it's not as bad as it was last night before my 20% water change. I hate to do any unnecessary WC with me adding ferts just once a week. I gotta let them do their thing! Healthy plants!!! LOL


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Add your ferts to the 20% change if possible. Do you use buckets, or siphon directly from the sink?


----------



## Sweet Tee

I use buckets and gallon jugs to refill. I planted more Anacharis last night and added more water and dosed Flourish. Tonight I will dose NPK ferts. There isn't a "rainbow effect" on the water surface either WhiteDevil. So perhaps it's the ferts?


----------

